# Cirque ~ First Aquabid Buy! (slightly pic heavy)



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Received my first Aquabid purchase two days ago. Ordering of Aquabid was surprisingly easy, I'll definitely be doing it again! He's doing well, he's housed in a four way divided 20 long. Now if only him and his neighbor would get along...haha! Anyways, here's some pictures! 









This was his Aquabid photo. He was purchased from the seller Ninebettas and shipped from Thailand.








His section of the tank. He's rather defensive over it. Any floating bits or fingers don't stand a chance against his wrath! XD








Watching out for his grumpy neighbor. They're both super aggressive so if they don't calm down within a few days, I'll probably have to move one of them. I always seem to end up with such moody fish!








The 'racing stripe' as my little brother calls it. :lol: I was happy to find that this stripe does in fact run from the tip of his nose to his tail!

(What I wouldn't give to have my higher quality camera back again... :|)


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow he's gorgeous! nice find. I love the blue/yellow coloring.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

all I can say is WOW! Send him over here! lol What a LOOKER! Amazing!...the Jealousy is kicking in. lol


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol thanks guys! His coloring is what shoved me over the edge and got me to buy off Aquabid. Thank goodness too! I'm trying to stay off that accursed site as I swore to myself I wouldn't purchase anymore bettas offline until I (hopefully) set up my sorority this summer!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol very much worth it! No going wrong with a betta like that awesome choice!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

He is a pretty little boy. Blue and yellow. Colors of the Swedish flag! lol

I also love that piece of driftwood you have in his tank. I always seem to have the worst luck with driftwood. I would love a piece like that for my tank.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay! Another mustard gas plakat! He's beautiful!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Glad I'm not the only one who thinks he's pretty...my mom wasn't very impressed! She was the one who unpackaged him though, and judging from the pictures, he was looking a bit rough when he first got here.

@thekoimaiden: Thanks! It's my favorite too...unfortunately the other three pieces aren't quite as nice, though one makes a very cool "tree" with and "island" attached to it. Driftwood is probably one of my favorite things in a fish tank. I just love the natural look!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Badjer said:


> Thanks everyone! Glad I'm not the only one who thinks he's pretty...my mom wasn't very impressed! She was the one who unpackaged him though, and judging from the pictures, he was looking a bit rough when he first got here.
> 
> @thekoimaiden: Thanks! It's my favorite too...unfortunately the other three pieces aren't quite as nice, though one makes a very cool "tree" with and "island" attached to it. Driftwood is probably one of my favorite things in a fish tank. I just love the natural look!


I love driftwood, too. It makes a wonderful centerpiece for any tank. I'm on the hunt for the perfect peices to go in my betta tanks as well as my 29 gal community. Is that piece of driftwood the one that you are getting fuzz on?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah if you look close at the pictures, you can see sort of a 'halo' around it...which is the dreaded fuzz! One of the other pieces is probably the worst. When Cornelius lived in that section he actually kept it fairly clean, but he had to be put down last week. I turned the filter current up to see if that could perhaps help.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I noticed the sand in that tank. MTS would also help keep the sand free of anaerobic pockets. While you might not be able to find them at your LPS, many people sell them online. I've seen them on Aquabid many times. I have also seen people giving them away (if you pay for shipping) in the classified section of TropicalFishKeeping.com (bettafish.com parent site).


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Only issue with that is that I would likely have to do express shipping as it's pretty chilly here right now, and after blowing money on this guy, I can't afford that quite yet. What an expensive hobby this is! XD


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

How is this fish doing? I am buying a fish from the breeder and wanted to know how hardy the fish are. :-D


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

The colouring goes so nice together!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: I want him! He's amazing :-D


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> How is this fish doing? I am buying a fish from the breeder and wanted to know how hardy the fish are. :-D


He's doing well! I used Jennifer as a transhipper and she packed him well according to my mom who unpackaged him (I was in school when he arrived). The heat pack was still warm, but he was a little sluggish for a few hours but had perked up by the time I got home. Only health issues he's had was from when his neighbor managed to jump the divider due to a mistake on my part. He got some nipped fins, but they healed up well. Other than that, he's a happy, fat, really aggressive little guy! XD

Thanks for all the compliments! Hopefully I'll get a new camera soon and can take some updated pictures of him as well as my other bettas.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Badjer said:


> He's doing well! I used Jennifer as a transhipper and she packed him well according to my mom who unpackaged him (I was in school when he arrived). The heat pack was still warm, but he was a little sluggish for a few hours but had perked up by the time I got home. Only health issues he's had was from when his neighbor managed to jump the divider due to a mistake on my part. He got some nipped fins, but they healed up well. Other than that, he's a happy, fat, really aggressive little guy! XD
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments! Hopefully I'll get a new camera soon and can take some updated pictures of him as well as my other bettas.


Excellent! I am excited thank you for your quick response! :-D


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

No problem! Good luck with your purchase. Be sure to post some pictures when you receive him or her!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Badjer said:


> No problem! Good luck with your purchase. Be sure to post some pictures when you receive him or her!


For sure! Thanks!


----------

